# Chaos Computer Club analysiert Staatstrojaner



## Devilfrank (9 Oktober 2011)

http://www.ccc.de/de/updates/2011/staatstrojaner



> Der Chaos Computer Club (CCC) hat eine eingehende Analyse staatlicher Spionagesoftware vorgenommen. Die untersuchten Trojaner können nicht nur höchst intime Daten ausleiten, sondern bieten auch eine Fernsteuerungsfunktion zum Nachladen und Ausführen beliebiger weiterer Schadsoftware. Aufgrund von groben Design- und Implementierungsfehlern entstehen außerdem eklatante Sicherheitslücken in den infiltrierten Rechnern, die auch Dritte ausnutzen können.



Abgesehen von der stümperhaften Implementation bleiben jede Menge Fragen offen:

1. Warum kann dieser Trojaner weitere Software nachladen und ausführen, mit der man problemlos weitere Inhalte auf dem Zielsystem ausspionieren/ manipulieren könnte (so wie im Code des Trojaners vorgesehen)?
2. Warum kann dieser Trojaner Screenshots machen?
3. Warum kann dieser Trojaner heimlich die Webcam oder das Micro der Webcam anschalten?
4. Warum kann dieser Trojaner Tastatureingaben mitschneiden?

Wir erinnern uns:


> Nicht erst seit das Bundesverfassungsgericht die Pläne zum Einsatz des Bundestrojaners am 27. Februar 2008 durchkreuzte, ist von der unauffälligeren Neusprech-Variante der Spionagesoftware die Rede: von der "Quellen-TKÜ" ("Quellen-Telekommunikationsüberwachung"). Diese "Quellen-TKÜ" darf ausschließlich für das Abhören von Internettelefonie verwendet werden. Dies ist durch technische und rechtliche Maßnahmen sicherzustellen.



Und wenn man schon so ein "Snüffelstück" fabriziert, warum wird der Datenverkehr über einen Webservice in den USA geleitet, den man nicht unter Kontrolle hat? Wie bescheuert ist das denn?

Insofern kann sich jeder Pösewicht entspannt zurücklehnen. Der Manipulation dieser "Beweisdaten" ist Tür und Tor geöffnet, so dass da nichts Gerichtsverwertbares rauskommt.

Bleibt die Frage: Wozu dient dieses Teil denn nun wirklich?


----------



## Hippo (9 Oktober 2011)

Bin mir gar nicht sicher ob das wirklich ein Bundestrojaner ist


----------



## jupp11 (9 Oktober 2011)

Woher weiß der CCC,  dass es tatsächlich eine staatliche Spionagesoftware ist?
Steht irgendwo ein Copyright drin? Es handelt sich hier bisher um durch nichts  erhärtetete  Vermutungen. 
Ein interessanter Kommentar dazu > http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...eicherung-etc.&p=318202&viewfull=1#post318202


----------



## jupp11 (9 Oktober 2011)

Dutzende Publikationen spekulieren auf Teufel komm heraus  und Der Spiegel  weiß es mal wieder ganz genau: 
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzpolitik/0,1518,790756,00.html


> Gefunden haben die CCC-Hacker die Software eigenen Angaben zufolge auf unzureichend gelöschten Festplatten aus den Beständen von Landesermittlungsbehörden. Diese seien dem Club zugespielt worden.


andere sind skeptischer :
http://www.ferner-alsdorf.de/2011/1...trafrecht/rechtsanwalt/verkehrsrecht/?isalt=0


> Bundestrojaner oder nicht – das ist hier die Frage!
> Die Zeit schrieb schon gestern:
> Der Chaos Computer Club hat mehrere Exemplare des sogenannten Bundestrojaners gefunden.
> Seit dem überschlagen sich die Kommentare, Kritiken und gar Rücktrittsforderungen an die Bundesregierung, denn das, was da gefunden wurde, ist – das kann man kurzum feststellen – mit den Vorgaben des Bundesverfassungsgerichts nicht zu vereinbaren. Aber: Ist es wirklich der Bundestrojaner?
> Bei der Lektüre der diversen Artikel und auch Meldungen beim CCC selbst, sollte auffallen, dass die Quellen eher nebulös gehalten werden.


Bisher gibt es nicht den geringsten konkreten Hinweis, dass es tatsächlich ein Bundestrojaner ist.
Merkwürdig das plötzlich so ungeheure Interesse der Medien am Bundestrojaner,
das in der Vergangenheit eher sehr bescheiden war...


----------



## Devilfrank (16 Oktober 2011)

Staatstrojaner: Bundesinnenminister verteidigt den Einsatz und greift CCC an



> Bundesinnenminister Hans-Peter Friedrich (CSU) verteidigt in der am Sonntag erscheinenden "Frankfurter Allgemeinen Sonntagszeitung" den Einsatz von Trojaner-Software für die Kommunikationsüberwachung sowie die durch die CCC-Analyse aufgedeckte Nachladefunktion: "Wir brauchen diese Nachladefunktion, um uns den normalen Updates auf dem Zielcomputer anpassen zu können."



Ach sooooo ist das. Mönsch da hätte ich ja gleich drauf kommen können.
Und die Screenshot-Funktion brauchts, um sehen zu können, ob sich die Bildschirmauflösung geändert hat.
Und das Anschalten der Webcam/ des Micros brauchts, um zu hören, ob der Überwachte etwa in den Stimmenbruch geraten ist.


----------



## jupp11 (16 Oktober 2011)

http://www.tagesspiegel.de/meinung/fragen-an-die-hackerethik/4760312.html


> Fragen an die Hackerethik
> Der Chaos Computer Club hat mit dem "Staatstrojaner" eine sinnvolle Diskussion angestoßen – allerdings aus eher geringem Anlass, meint J. M.-N.. Wer aber Kampagne macht, gefährdet seine Rolle als Aufklärer.


http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/artikel.asp?id=2888306


> "Wo ist denn beim Behörden-Trojaner eigentlich genau der Skandal?"
> 
> "Der größte Skandal ist, dass Ermittlungsbehörden Vorgaben des Bundesverfassungsgerichts in Karlsruhe klar missachtet haben. Das ist ein eindeutiger Rechtsbruch."


http://www.sueddeutsche.de/digital/...ojaner-kommt-endlich-im-internet-an-1.1159685


> Kommt endlich im Internet an!
> Man muss die Experten des Chaos Computer Clubs dafür loben, dass sie Missstände wie den Staatstrojaner aufdecken. Aber der CCC darf nicht die oberste digitale Instanz Deutschlands werden - das ist die Aufgabe der Politik. Sie muss endlich die Chancen und Risiken der Digitalisierung erkennen.


http://www.faz.net/aktuell/feuillet...ojaner-sind-schattige-gewaechse-11492157.html


> Staatstrojaner sind schattige Gewächse
> 
> Was immer hinter dem neuesten Datenskandal steckt, sei es nun mangelndes Rechtsverständnis, heimliche Böswilligkeit oder peinliche Unfähigkeit: Die Aufklärung darüber sind die Verantwortlichen der Öffentlichkeit bislang schuldig geblieben.


http://www.zeit.de/politik/deutschland/2011-10/datenschutz-trojaner-datenschutzbeauftragte


> Datenschützer interessierten sich nicht für Staatstrojaner
> 
> Nicht nur die Onlinedurchsuchung, auch die Quellen-TKÜ ist schon lange umstritten. Doch die Enthüllung des CCC erwischte die Datenschützer kalt.


----------



## Devilfrank (25 November 2011)

Staatstrojaner: Privater "Vermögenswert" wiegt mehr als Grundrechte



> Die IT-Infrastruktur wichtiger Einrichtungen der Bundesrepublik ist angeblich wieder gefährdet - diesmal allerdings nicht wegen chinesischen Geheimdiensten, russischen Hackern oder der Daten-Antifa. Der Grund für die Besorgnis liegt in der Neugier von Abgeordneten der Linksfraktion, die sich nach den Einsätzen von Staatstrojanern und anderer Schnüffelsoftware erkundigten. Etliche deutsche Behörden sind zum Infiltrieren privater Rechner befugt: Bundes- und Landesämter für Verfassungsschutz, Bundes- und Landeskriminalämter, Zollfahndungsdienst, Bundespolizei und Militärischer Abschirmdienst.
> 
> Eine öffentlich einsehbare Antwort will die Bundesregierung jedoch weiter schuldig bleiben: Die "detaillierte Kenntnis" über die "Zusammenarbeit oder evtl. bestehende Verabredungen" würde ansonsten die ohnehin "signifikant gestiegene Bedrohungslage" verstärken. Die Informationen wären "für den Betrieb wesentlicher Einrichtungen des Staates" gefährlich.


 
Oh, so ist das.
Na dann macht mal weiter wie bisher liebe Staatsdiener. Denn nun fühle ich mich signifikant bedroht.


----------

